# bilingual schools



## greth32 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am very new on the forum.
We are looking into moving to Spain to escape the hectic and cold life in Canada.
At first we would like to rent for a year as a “try-out” to see if this is what we
want and then eventually buy to permanently live. I am a Dutch citizen. My hubby 
is Canadian and our 7 year old daughter has dual citizenship. We think our daughter
is our priority and would like to know anyones experience with picking a school.
We are interested in Almeria, Granada (Loja, Montefrio) and Cordoba (Iznajar etc.)
Does anyone know how bilingual the spanish schools are or are there specific bilingual
schools available. I have of course been online but have not found to much info on
where the bilingual schools are located.
Thanks allot!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there, welcome!

English is taught widely in Spanish state schools and they start young. There is a bilingual teaching initiative in Andalucia, with some classes being taught in English, and more and more schools are signing up for this. But your daughter will quickly pick up Spanish too.

You've read the sticky thread on education in Spain, presumably?


----------

